

Rails Rumble Gem Teardown - gurgeous
https://www.dwellable.com/blog/Rails-Rumble-Gem-Teardown

======
sunrockgod
This is perfect timing. My co-founders and I are currently in the process of
duking it out over these choices. Now we have something to break the tie.

------
gurgeous
I'm the author, along with @patricko. Feel free to chime in with questions
here. I'll link to this discussion from the post too.

------
jheitzeb
"Nobody used Stylus, sadly" \-- Adam...curious why you say that?

~~~
gurgeous
Stylus is a CSS processor similar to SASS/Less, but without the punctuation.
Last year one or two teams tried it, but this year it seems to have lost
ground. :(

